# I need poster ideas!!!



## NBAgirl (Nov 3, 2006)

I'm going to the celtics vs. pacers game tonight....Any ideas for a good poster. Last week I had one that said "we bleed green" 

Looking for something creative


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

We've fallen and we can't get up!

Oh, Glenn, Marquette called, they want their PhD back

Mr. Oden, Bill Russell's on the phone


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

"$10 says I can outcoach Doc".


I got nothing...


----------



## km109 (Jul 18, 2003)

Bring back M.L. Carr!


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

Is Pitino Walking through that door??


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

"We want Jim O'Brien back"?


----------



## Truthiness (Oct 23, 2006)

ehmunro said:


> Oh, Glenn, Marquette called, they want their PhD back


I like that one the best so far.

Hmm...

"Hey Doc, what are you waiting for? Give Powe his minutes!"


----------



## DWest Superstar (Jun 30, 2005)

Do something short and to the point

"Doc Rivers Sucks"

or how about "Give me a Gorman Point" <<<Guarentees to make the air.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

"Glenn, we believe in you more than M.L Carr!"


----------

